# Using s14 fuel rail on s13??



## tallica-red240sx (Mar 2, 2004)

Would I have any problems putting a s14 fuel rail on a s13?I just ordered a s14 rail/injectors for a good price, now im hoping I didnt make a mistake.
thank you


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

well i guess if its for a DE it should not be any different, i really dont know man, but i think its the same....post pics or something.......good luck


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

for what engine? KA? SR?

if it's for a KA, the S14s shouldn't be any different or larger than the S13As since they are exactly the same engines. 

if you're referring to an SR, it all depends on which trim S14 you're talking about. the Ks came with 380cc injectors (not sure on fuel rail size) which are only 10cc larger than the S13 Ks and 180SX Type Xs, but they are 120cc-130cc larger than the 180SX Type Ss, S13 Js and Qs. 

all in all, the size difference isn't a big issue and it should fit. only problem that i MIGHT see is the difference in the engines since the S14s came with NVCS and the S13s did not, however, i don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If you are talking about sr20, the s14 has the injectors mounted below the intake manifold where the s13 has them above. I dont think the rail will fit.


----------

